# Older bug in samba-3.5.11, 3.5.12 and 3.6.3?

## Jimini

Hey there,

I'd like to send a message from Gentoo to Windows 7 Ultimate by using "smbclient -NM vm_windows7 -I 10.0.0.19". Unfortunately, I only get "NT_STATUS_PIPE_BROKEN" and no message is sent.

Here is the complete output:

 *Quote:*   

> Atlas ~ # smbclient -NM vm_windows7 -I 10.0.0.19 -d11
> 
> smbclient: /usr/lib64/libtdb.so.1: no version information available (required by smbclient)
> 
> smbclient: /usr/lib64/libtdb.so.1: no version information available (required by smbclient)
> ...

 

Sending messages to a Windows XP system works fine. The two Windows systems can also send messages to each other.

Regarding Bug 7635 ( https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7635 ), this problem should have been fixed, but I tried 3.5.11, 3.5.12 and 3.6.3 without success.

Firewalls between the systems are deactivated. All Windows systems are patched.

What am I doing wrong?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

